# Compact Binocular Recommendations



## millsjack (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm looking to buy a pair of not more expensive best compact binoculars. I fight wildland fire in the summer and would like to have a lightweight pair to stash in my pack and not worry about too much. Durability is a requirement. I was thinking 8x32 or something similar. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm open to new or used options if a used pair can get me a better glass.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Do not buy Nikon Trailblazers. They are suppose to be waterproof. I found out the hard way that they are not. Went on a day hike and had them in my day-pack. It rained. They got wet and fogged up and are pretty much worthless now. Neither Sportsman Warehouse where they were purchased or Nikon are standing behind them.

I have tied all the remedies to dry them out and it is not working.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a pair of Bushnell 8x25's that I have had for over 30 years. I packed them hunting and then just threw them into the jocky box of my company trucks over the years and they still work. They are also just right to fit into a shirt pocket. 

I also have some Pentex 10x25's but they will not fit into a pocket unless you have some large pockets. 

I would just go to Sportsman's or Cabela's and check out the ones that will fit where you will be carrying them. Then decide which one is right for you.


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

By the way, I don't need binoculars during a hunt, since I always walk with a rifle during a hunt and I'm saved by a high-quality sight Thor 4 https://www.atncorp.com/thermal-scope-thor-hd it will be fantastic , who heard about it ??


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lots of spam in this thread

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lots of spam in this thread

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrom (May 4, 2019)

As far as you know a lot about binoculars maybe you can recommend thermal ones? I came across this website https://www.prgdefense.com/thermal-imaging/thermal-binoculars but since I don't know enough about them I need your help. If there are no decent options I will be then appreciated for your tips.


----------



## Lopon (Nov 2, 2017)

I can recommend to check devices from https://www.agmglobalvision.com/ it is a rising leader in the night vision and thermal technology industry. They provide really high quality! I have several devices from them. You can choose suitable model for you budget and needs.


----------



## andrew23 (5 mo ago)

As you have to fight wildlife fire, you need a binocular that must have excellent optic quality. This is why I recommend you Celestron Nature DX 8x32 since it is best for hiking and nature watchers.


----------

